# Help keeping fry in the main tank



## ValleyMan (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,
A couple of months ago my electric yellows had 10 fry which I kept in a floating tank inside the main tank. Things didn't go as well as I would have liked and yesterday I released the sole surviving fry at 2.5cm into the main tank, there is also another survivor at 1cm that was released into the main tank. A few jumped out and were eaten however a number just died.

I'm after some advice with keeping fry in this type of keeper, it is 30cm x 15cm and has holes at the bottom and each end to allow flow through. I was feeding NLS grow once each morning and night. With each weakly water change of the main tank I moved the keeper tank around to ensure fresh water however the tank has good flow with a Tunze 6600 pushing things around the 110G.

The PH is 8.0 and NO3 is between 10-20. Filtered by a sump and keeping things moving behind the back wall is an eheim 2060 canister. Tank has been setup almost a year.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2519871287


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Them holes look big enough for the fry to swim right through, are they? I have used a net version that is a little smaller then that but it does a good job, No holes and i have never witnessed one jump out. Not good for plecos though, my fish sucked the guts out of them through the net :x

But otherwise it looks like you are doing the right thing water wise, maybe set up a small fry tank out the way somewhere if it's in your means.

Better luck next time


----------



## ValleyMan (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm using flyscreen over the base and sides until they are larger then the holes.

I'll hopefully have some cobolt blue fry on either Tuesday or Wednesday so I can give it another shot. Won't have many though as the mother is only small.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Practice makes perfect


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ideally you would get another tank to raise fry. If that is not possible, I'd say do more frequent water changes (many people change fry tanks daily) and put an airstone under the floating tank to increase flow 24/7 through the floating tank.

I know when I tried a divider with filter on one side, the other side looked so stagnant that the fish appeared distressed and I removed it. I'd think a floating tank would have same effect.

What happened to the ones that just died? Adult fish are supposed to be able to suck them out of those containers, applying enough suction to force the bodies of the fry in pieces through the mesh...is it possible that even though the fry remained in the container the adults mortally injured them by trying to do this?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

IMO, it's impossible to raise fry in a container like that. No matter how much filtration you have on the tank or how careful you are, you'll be lucky to have any survive.

I have a friend who has set up tanks as small as 2G to hold new fry in. I prefer 10G tanks, and agree that they need more frequent feedings and frequent water changes in order to thrive.

Kim


----------



## ValleyMan (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi DJRansome, thanks for your reply. I will setup an airstone below the holding tank to keep things moving when I hopefully get the cobolt fry in there soon. I couldn't find all that died however a few were visibly sick the night before breathing heavily and not moving properly so I expect it's more the water movement as you suggest.

However it sounds like it may be best if I try to setup a small separate tank.


----------



## enorris (Aug 6, 2006)

I keep a 2 gallon tank suspended in the top of my 135 gallon main tank.I have in clipped to the rim (slightly tilted) in front of the power filter to allow water flow and exchange.Put a piece of screen on top to prevent escape of juvies.

I have raised many fry this way and currently have 25-30 in there now.Not one death yet.


----------



## Linka (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a 37 g tank that i keep my fry in. My malawies breed like crazy. they live there until they are big enough to get in the main tank (142 g) or gets sold. Inside this tank i have two floting "birthboxes" that sticks to the glass with a magnet. They are not big, but i have a lavastone in so the fry can hide. This works amazing for me. I have close to 0 dead babies and when they are big enough to defend them self i let them out to the other fry. 
I`ll try to take a picture so u can see.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> IMO, it's impossible to raise fry in a container like that. No matter how much filtration you have on the tank or how careful you are, you'll be lucky to have any survive.


 There's an airstone powered one I've picked up that is solid plastic with only two "danger spots"... that one works but until this design, I agree... prior ones failed miserably.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Number6 said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, it's impossible to raise fry in a container like that. No matter how much filtration you have on the tank or how careful you are, you'll be lucky to have any survive.
> ...


I was thinking "I gotta have me one of those" until I realized I have tanks in storage that I am not using and I'm not doing any intentional breeding at this point! :lol:

Kim


----------



## ValleyMan (Jan 17, 2008)

Update on my Cobolt Blue, had 12-15 fry last night and they were still there in the morning. When I came home from work today there are only 3. It sux. I agree with Cichlidaholic and with my other fish it isn't possible. One of my friends however has great results from the same keeper boxes. The only differance is that I have Cobolt Blue's all our other fish are pretty much the same. So I guess they are the problem in my tank.

I'm off to plan where to fit and how to setup a fry tank for next time.

Phil.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not breeding on purpose, but have a mama lab who is now preggers for the second time. Based on info on this site, I set up a "fry pile" of small rocks in one part of the tank for her first brood. She spit there almost immediately. I could only find 3 babies and two got eaten when they ventured out. One is still in the fry pile and doing quite well, even though it's a bit tricky to get food into the pile. Mama is about to spit again. I assume she'll use the pile again. Since I'm not serious about breeding, I'm not trying super hard to keep them alive, but this is certainly one approach that is working and may be worth a try . . .


----------

